# If you had a vape store



## Spyro (16/2/18)

What would you call it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (16/2/18)

Juice House,
Twisted Mist,

Are two I personally like.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

The cave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (16/2/18)

Liquid Barnes. It is what it is, know'm'sayin?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (16/2/18)

The Rabbit Hole 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Llama land??... too narcissistic ?

I'll get back to you ...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Teazers, let us wet your wick!

Maybe not...
Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## jm10 (16/2/18)

How to be a better husband... see my thinking is when the Mrs sees the transaction on your phone or bank statements it would say that name and she would think omg he spends so much for me just buy flowers once a month and let the train roll.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

Oh My Vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (16/2/18)

jm10 said:


> The Rabbit Hole
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's an epic one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher Vapes i know 100% of you’ll would come, then again he might kill me cause of the pm’s he will get asking if he opened a shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RynoP (16/2/18)

R5 store so the wife would think you buy cheap shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Spyro (16/2/18)

So are there no creative people on this forum or did I post at a bad time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RynoP (16/2/18)

Thanks for saying Im not creative. I will crawl into bed now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

The weather bureau

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

The watering hole

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (16/2/18)

@Hooked @Resistance @roo


RynoP said:


> Thanks for saying Im not creative. I will crawl into bed now



No no, meant the few people who read and didn't reply! You're very creative. Here, have a gold star!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

Die volgende diep donker gat in jou sak?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RynoP (16/2/18)

Lol. I bored. Like they say. jay its weekend lets go out wishing you stayed at home. or stay at home wishing yoy went out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

"Who needs water"beer and vape

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

@Friep 

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> The weather bureau



Not in Cape Town! You'll be inundated with people asking when it's going to rain lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

Spyro said:


> @Hooked @Resistance @roo
> 
> 
> No no, meant the few people who read and didn't reply! You're very creative. Here, have a gold star!


 @Spyro I did reply!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/2/18)

Spyro said:


> So are there no creative people on this forum or did I post at a bad time


 Not creative  
I am a CA. The only creative I know is creative accounting

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (16/2/18)

The Vape Store

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Wonderland lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Star v apeS

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Star V apeS

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (16/2/18)

The Cloud Deli
Throat Hit
Vaporium

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Clouds

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

@Muttaqeen

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Vape zombies

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not creative
> I am a CA. The only creative I know is creative accounting




Wow you must be boring! my wife is a CA you guys dont get pay you get damage control.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Oils for your coils?
Wicks and tricks?
Cotton clouds?
Flavour factory?
Bob?

Wow.. no wonder I was advised to stay away from marketing ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not creative
> I am a CA. The only creative I know is creative accounting


GAAP - Gupta Approved Accounting Practice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> GAAP - Gupta Approved Accounting Practice


Haha we don't subscribe to GAAP anymore 
It's that stupid IFRS thingy now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha we don't subscribe to GAAP anymore
> It's that stupid IFRS thingy now


International Financial Reporting Standard?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

Nicotine shebeen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> International Financial Reporting Standard?


Intentional Financial Reporting Scandal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Yes Dear "vape store"
the store that make you feel as if you had permission

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Yes Dear "vape store"
> the store that make you feel as if you had permission
> 
> Resistance is futile


Gave permission.sorry auto pilot

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/2/18)

Clouds4Days seems like a good name?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Cloudy Haze

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Mampoer

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (16/2/18)

A Perfect Circle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (17/2/18)

Smell better
Savemlungs
1 stop flavour shop

Logo: More addictive than smoking, in a good way.

Rabbit hole remains the best one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stephanus Kotze (17/2/18)

Hot Wet n Juicy: Then I'll get all the kinky minding walk-ins to include vape into their arsenal of toys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## montezuma (17/2/18)

Vape Station

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

The Kings Cloud Cabin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (17/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not creative
> I am a CA. The only creative I know is creative accounting


Hmmm...

I'm a Tax Practitioner so mine would be:

View attachment 122649

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir (17/2/18)

Cloud 9 or Up In Vape


----------

